# Throttle Body Failure due to WMI?



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Hi, 
I had a buddy who has a 1.8T GTI who had has TB fail shortly after he started using WMI. His setup has the nozzle pre-TB. Does anyone know if WMI causes the TBs to fail or anything like that? Is there any way to prevent any potential TB damage when using a nozzle pre-TB?
Thanks.
-Trevor


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (04VDubGLI)*

Install nozzle after TB, It will fry A DBW TB, it's just a mater of time.
I've already gone through one.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (gypsyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gypsyjetta* »_Install nozzle after TB, It will fry A DBW TB, it's just a mater of time.
I've already gone through one.

So... nozzle pre-TB = ultimately fried? Nozzle post-TB = good?


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (04VDubGLI)*

I'm sure if your TB was drive by cable you'd be fine. Electronic tb's don't like moisture, it seeps into the housing and condensates on stuff.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (gypsyjetta)*

I had one failure after a few months on my GLI. They are definitely known to fail on w/m'd 1.8T's when pre-TB injection is used.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_I had one failure after a few months on my GLI. They are definitely known to fail on w/m'd 1.8T's when pre-TB injection is used. 

Ok, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Anyone know what exactly happens? As in... if someone knew exactly what caused the issues that led to failure could it be prevented.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (loudgli)*

I've been pumping da juice through my DBW TB for almost a year now without issue (325cc/min nozzle pre-TB) . . . knock on wood


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Ok, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Anyone know what exactly happens? As in... if someone knew exactly what caused the issues that led to failure could it be prevented.

After I diagnosed mine and got it off the car the flapper acted "stuck" I actually had to force it closed..Then it seemed to work fine. Im sure it would have happened again. I took the TB apart but didn't really see anything that stuck out(not that I knew what I was looking for anyway). I highly doubt its anything that could be prevented. If I had it to do over I would have just bought the post TB plate and been done with it. Doesn't "cool" the charge quite as much but replacing TB's isn't much fun either.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (loudgli)*

so is this a issue on 1.8T and 2.0T? I have BSH EJ throttle body with nozzle post IC pre MAP so I'm pretty sure my W/M is mixed and not actual droplets making it into TB. But there is a big benefit to spraying closer to TB


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_so is this a issue on 1.8T and 2.0T? I have BSH EJ throttle body with nozzle post IC pre MAP so I'm pretty sure my W/M is mixed and not actual droplets making it into TB. But there is a big benefit to spraying closer to TB









My understanding is that the closer to the TB the better the detonation control but less cooling effect on the IAT's. The opposite is true if you put the nozzle right after the intercooler. Id be suprised if this doesn't happen on 2.0T's. I think the TB's are similar but not sure. Its not gonna stop me from doing it but itd be nice if it didn't happen.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I'm trying to find out exactly how to disassemble my TB...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4321047
May be worth mentioning to anyone who is trying to figure out a failure?


----------



## egis (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (04VDubGLI)*

yeh actualy i srew up one TB .since then i install bung like 6" before TB.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Failure due to WMI? (gypsyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gypsyjetta* »_I'm sure if your TB was drive by cable you'd be fine. Electronic tb's don't like moisture, it seeps into the housing and condensates on stuff.

I'm not sure if was a coincedence but my throttle body just died as well and I have a DBC. I am running meth before the throttle body.


----------



## MK4Boosted (Jun 18, 2008)

the meth is very corrosive and youre injecting H2O also it cant be good. i broke 2 TB's with W/M? it does happen... make sure the system is installed correctly that was my main issue.


----------

